# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  O meu overflow

## Edgar Luis

Aqui vão algumas fotos do meu overflow. .dps coloco aqui algumas dele acabado.. vou ver se funciona bem.. 

Parte de desenho lateral no acrilico



2 lados laterais já cortados



Processo de colagem



quase acabado mas ainda n está acabado




n sei ainda qual o diametro que hei-de usar na saida.. ainda tambem pk n tenho bomba de retorno.... 

neste momento ando um bocado perdido sobre que bomba hei-de comprar para o aqua de 200l.. que irá funcionar em principio com esta overflow.


è verdade.. neste momento o preço da overflow está em 5.60 euros.. foi o preço das 4 placas 20*30 de 2mm..

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos.. esta noite coloco umas fotos melhores tiradas à overflow

----------


## Ingo Barao

boa
so a atitude de tentares fazer ja e optimo :Palmas:  
vai actualizando pois tambem queria comprar/fazer um 
assim possivelmente faco DY :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Edgar,

que cola estás a usar? onde encontraste e qual o preço?

----------


## Edgar Luis

já cá tinha.. cola mesmo de acrilico weld.on #16 custou-me na altura ai 3 euros e meio o tubo.. dps o que fiz.. e dps de tudo colado.. apliquei no interior silicone para aquario do incolor.. um fio mt fininho.. ficou mt fixe.. agora tenho de o testar  :Smile:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Aqui estao novas fotos do meu overflow








N consigo meter as fotos maiores pk.. alguem me pode dizer??



AGORA acabado

----------


## João Magano

Eu gostava de te ajudar mas não consigo perceber onde meteste as fotos  :Admirado: . Já quando colocaste as primeiras andei a procura delas para colocar com um tamanho normal e não as encontrei.

O que estás a fazer mal é que estás a colocar o endereço das miniaturas (thumbnail) em vez do endereço das fotos. Mas onde estão as fotos  :SbQuestion2:  


Encontrei ! Não percebo porque só agora as consegui encontrar  :Admirado:

----------


## Edgar Luis

ok.. já arranjei.  :Smile:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Aqui estou a construir a minha rocha.. a ver se dps a consigo colonizar..

a proporçao que usei foi de 2 unidades de areia de coral 1- 2,5mm por cada 1 unidade de cimento branco

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

por uma questão de segurança desse overflow não era melhor considerares duas entradas de ar em vez de uma?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Edgar Luis

Sim. boa ideia..  :Wink:  vou seguir o teu concelho. 

Obrigado e abraço... 

jà agora vou meter um cotovelo à saida do mesmo para que o nivel de agua na saida do overflow seja maior e faça menos barulho.. alguma ideia quanto ao diamentro do tubo a ultilizar??

----------


## António Paes

Esse overflow está com muito bom aspecto.
Tem atenção ao tempo de cura do "cimento", isso vai demorar até baixares o ph disso. Uns 27, 28 dias.

António

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

ja agora como e onde se mete essa rocha feita a mao.para nao contaminar o aquario.sera que pondo em agua corrente chega.

cumprimentos

 pedro

----------


## Edgar Luis

Sabes do que me lembrei.. arranjar um saco de rede.. ir até a nossa costa e deixar lá a rocha uns bons dias.. o que dizem da ideia???

Abraços


Obrigado antonio  :Smile: 

Pedro.. o pessoal diz k convem lavar uns dias com agua corrente.. e dps é fazer a cura.. pois como o antonio diz aumenta o ph

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

pois e boa ideia mas quem mora longe nao tem essa possibilidade.sao 200 km

cumprimento

 pedro

----------


## Edgar Luis

Pois.. podes começar a meter á chuva.. sempre limpa um pouco.. e dps podes deixa-la de molho em agua salgada com uma bomba lá dentro

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ha um topico aqui no reefforum que eu nao encontro, em que o tipo cura a rocha dentro do autoclismo...

----------


## Edgar Luis

Olhá.. boa.. visto que está sempre a haver reposição de agua.. n é nada mal pensado não.. n é agua de osmose.. mas sem duvida que dá para tirar a "sujidade" da rocha... Boa ideia  :Smile: 


Os tugas são uns "ideotas".. eeheheh  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe Simões

O  link para o tal post que o tipo poe as cenas no autoclismo...

----------


## Edgar Luis

Já vi. mt fixe.. apesar de ter algumas rochas feitas bem grandes que certamente n cabem no autoclismo..  :Smile:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Como o meu onverflow antigo tinha mtas colagem.. feito com bocados que dps iam ser colados uns aos outros.. 
resolvi fazer um quem que toda a parte de baixo do overflow seria de uma peça unica mas moldada com calor.. 

entao aqui vai o inicio do projecto.. vai ficar com o fundo preto para parecer mais bonito

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Então é para isso que servem os pesos que cá tenho em casa... :yb624:  

Bom projecto!

----------


## Simão Oliveira

> a proporçao que usei foi de 2 unidades de areia de coral 1- 2,5mm por cada 1 unidade de cimento branco


Não pode ser cimento normal cinzento da cimpor, tem que ser obrigatóriamente cimento branco.

Abraço: :SbOk3:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Eu usei cimento mesmo branco  :Smile:  , ,mas as rochas que fiz.. n ultilizei nenhuma.. na altura da montagem sobrou-me rocha :/

----------


## Edgar Luis

entao aqui está o progresso.. mesmo quase acabado.. falta cortar e colar as valvulas de ar no topo

----------


## Edgar Luis

está aqui o meu novo overflow terminado.. Posso dizer que mete o antigo a um canto quer em termos de aspecto quer em termos de segurança.. e a sua capacidade de litragem hora tambem foi aumentada





cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Parabéns está com muito bom aspecto :Pracima:  

Já agora só uma dúvida. Não puseste pente na zona onde entra a água do aqua?

----------


## Edgar Luis

Não.. isto porque no anterior coloquei pente e a verdade é que criam ali uma pressão e acomula-se algum ar.. a grande quantidade de agua acaba por passar por cima do pente.. ..

Se colocar algo será algum bocado daquela lã de vidro ou que raio é.. aquela que os filtros externos costumam ter.. mas mt fininha..

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Se quiseres dá uma olhadela neste site em que fizeram com rede.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-07/gt/index.php

Parabéns pelo projecto! :Pracima:

----------


## José J Correia

Edgar Luis boas olha eu queria tentar fazer um overflow igual ao teu mas nao sei quais as melhores medidas,seria possivel pores as medidas pois assim era bem mais facil de fazer,e qual o diametro da saida de descarga.
abraço

----------


## António Vitor

José, vou me intrometer na tua conversa com o Edgar Luis, peço desculpa mas queria colocar aqui a minha opinião:

Quanto maior for os tubos que vêm deste overflow melhor (para a sump)...

Até dá pelo tamanho para colocar 2 tubos (ou 3) para dormires descansado.
o fluxo que entra por queda neste overflow é alto que baste para poderes ter uma bomba de 10 000 litros por hora, Agora depois se tiveres apenas um tubo de 50 mm, de que te serve um overflow tão grande?

É o chamado menor denominador, ou engarrafamento...
(Por isso, deves já ter visto o meu diy, não tenho caixa, e sinceramente e honestamente dúvido que ficasse tão bem como a que o Edgar fez...e depois com travamentos franceses...seria quase impossivel...no meu caso.)
já vi caixas enormes em acrilico depois com uma saidazinha para a sump...
ou pior ainda caixas enormes com 1 tubo pequeno a fazer o sifão para a outra caixa...

Aquillo que o Edgar fez, está muitissimo bem conseguido, se calcaluarmos a área que aquilo retira do aquário, deve dar uns quantos tubos de 50 mm...
 :Wink: 

O menor denominador costuma ser a tal saida, é uma das razões que fiz o meu overflow com tubos apenas...
se a saida é um tubo faço a "caixa" com tubos, os denominadores são todos iguais...

http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...18&postcount=6, tens aqui vários e até o meu esquema, afinal não é assim tão inovador como eu pensava...de qualquer forma o meu também "escuma"...
 :Big Grin: 

Portanto quanto maior for o débito que isto mande melhor...simples...
o overflow básicamente manda aquilo que está a mais ...portanto um overflow que debite 10000 é melhor que outro que debite 9000 etc...

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

O Overflow ficou muito bom.

Qual foi o diametro de tubo que usaste para a descarga e como fizeste os passa-muros? Ou compraste?

Cumps,

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> está aqui o meu novo overflow terminado.. Posso dizer que mete o antigo a um canto quer em termos de aspecto quer em termos de segurança.. e a sua capacidade de litragem hora tambem foi aumentada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cumprimentos


Boas Luis
Bom projecto so pena o aspecto da cola....nao tens cola de acrilico?
abraços

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas esta muito porreiro o overflow.
Muito bom aspecto.

Como diz o Marcos e pena a cola, mas sera que nao da pa polir com o drennel ou similar,pa tirar algum excesso de cola?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas esta muito porreiro o overflow.
> Muito bom aspecto.
> 
> Como diz o Marcos e pena a cola, mas sera que nao da pa polir com o drennel ou similar,pa tirar algum excesso de cola?


Boas
Parece ser silicone :yb665:   :yb665:  assim ja nao da para faezr nada.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Acho que e mesmo cola acrilico pela afirmaçao do edgar na 4ª mens. pelo menos no primeiro overflow.



> já cá tinha.. cola mesmo de acrilico weld.on #16 custou-me na altura ai 3 euros e meio o tubo.. dps o que fiz.. e dps de tudo colado.. apliquei no interior silicone para aquario do incolor.. um fio mt fininho.. ficou mt fixe.. agora tenho de o testar


 :SbOk3:

----------

